# Plz Help Me!!!!!!!!



## LEFTHAND (Nov 11, 2011)

*im at the end..*
*i cannot figure out what the heck is wrong??? can someone help me out plz..*
*my ph is 5.8 stable... temp mid 70's..*
*system ebb n flow...*
*plants clones..
i should also mention the res water has a light smell like a fish tank does..*

*thanx for the help...*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 11, 2011)

*well since know one can help me at this present time..
i shall be dumping the res and refilling  with reverse osmosis water...
also adding hygrozime in hope it will kill  what evers present and perk up my girls..
LH*


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish i could help, but know nothing of hydro.
Someone will be along soon for you. Hang in.


----------



## v35b (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry Lefthand....If that was my grow I would chuck it.
How long have then been in veg?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 11, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Sorry Lefthand....If that was my grow I would chuck it.
> How long have then been in veg?


 
*ive been in veg for 2wks.. they started to take a fall bout 5 days ago or so..*
*im baffaled... ive never had problems like these before and i would really like to know what the heck is going on...*

*ive been thinking of chuckin them but all i got kickin around at the moment is my lil hosts that are in dirt...*
*LH*


----------



## King Bud (Nov 11, 2011)

I've had some cuttings develop root rot in a bubbler with superthrive. They survived after I cleaned them and the system, using only water.

If it's root rot, it's probably because the water isn't aerated enough, or there's light getting in. 

Clean off any jelly you see on the roots; trim if nescecary. Replace reservoir with weaker nutrients.

All I know :confused2:

Wishing you luck!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 11, 2011)

King Bud said:
			
		

> I've had some cuttings develop root rot in a bubbler with superthrive. They survived after I cleaned them and the system, using only water.
> 
> If it's root rot, it's probably because the water isn't aerated enough, or there's light getting in.
> 
> ...


 
*thanks man.. this is driving me nuts.....
the reason i went with top hats is becuz i put the over flow to close to the top:doh: .....
i checked out the roots today and though there not pitch white there not slimey....but there isnt alot of them either....
this is what gets me..
the papaya and P.E are meh.. but the thai looks dead ahahahahaha...
once again thanx man...
LH*


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice to see you around the board King Bud....hope all is well.

Wish I cld help LH but I am a soil guy...errr Hamster.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey that's too bad the girls are in bad shape. You might still be able to save them though, or at least a few. That looks to me at first glance like they are drowning. 

Given that it is a UC, I would make absolutely positive that you don't have blockage somewhere and that they are getting plenty of aeration. As you probably already know, in hydro, if there is not sufficient aeration in the water the plants will drown, especially if it is an enclosed system.

The fish tank smell makes me think there is a disease or chemical imballance that is causing some kind of rotting. I would definitely flush the whole system out, run a fresh round of water with a little H2O2 for a couple hours, then flush again and then go light nutes for a few days and see what happens. If they hold their own you can bump up the nutes.

I would also verify that the PH meter is working and reading correctly as it sounds like something is way off chemically. Hope for some healing Mojo for ya


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok. What's the PPM? Thinking they might be hungry. It's flood and drain right? Aeration of the water is irrelevant if your still flooding. You still on that same schedule you and Stoneybud were running? Weird your having issues. Just been doing it too long. IDK. We can only guess what's wrong.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 11, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Ok. What's the PPM? Thinking they might be hungry. It's flood and drain right? Aeration of the water is irrelevant if your still flooding. You still on that same schedule you and Stoneybud were running? Weird your having issues. Just been doing it too long. IDK. We can only guess what's wrong.


 
*hey NC im one of them growers who dont use a PPM meter lol.. i am  actualy in the process of getting one...*

*i was also thinking a lil hungry but also was thinking no bcuz they look deathly lol... *
*think my biggest problem is myself and second guessing lol... *

*yeah im still on the same shedule as before..1hr on 2 off..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 11, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey that's too bad the girls are in bad shape. You might still be able to save them though, or at least a few. That looks to me at first glance like they are drowning.
> 
> Given that it is a UC, I would make absolutely positive that you don't have blockage somewhere and that they are getting plenty of aeration. As you probably already know, in hydro, if there is not sufficient aeration in the water the plants will drown, especially if it is an enclosed system.
> 
> ...


 
*ello hushpuppy..
well im not too sure if there drowning..your probaly talking bout the thai on the left hahahaha  yeah they dont look too good...

actually as we speak im flushing the system with H2O2... also got some RO water to use in the res.. 
and i actually run ebb n flow.

as for my PH meter seems to be workin fine i use it for my nutes for my host plants..

once again thanx man..
LH*


----------



## SimonSays (Nov 12, 2011)

WHat have you been running for nutes and lighting?
Feed schedule, room temp and Rh all things can help to isolate yr problem?


----------



## SimonSays (Nov 12, 2011)

from the pics im seeing a tent grow ? 5 gallon bucket set up you said ebb + flow Pvc pipe fed and drained, but it looks like your buckets have tops on them, im wondering how yr roots are getting air? or maybe they arent getting enough. what medium in bucket?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 12, 2011)

SimonSays said:
			
		

> from the pics im seeing a tent grow ? 5 gallon bucket set up you said ebb + flow Pvc pipe fed and drained, but it looks like your buckets have tops on them, im wondering how yr roots are getting air? or maybe they arent getting enough. what medium in bucket?


 
*how goes it simon..*
*yes im a tenter.. there actually 3gal pots and yes theres lids with net pots in em... air comes in threw net pots ...*

*river rock and hydroton fills the buckets up to the base of the net pots.. well just under....*

*and me being ebb i get most of my air from the circulation of water from my res..*
*i run a 600w dimmable which is switched down to 400w..*
*rh 43*
*temp runs between 70-76*
*LH*


----------



## SimonSays (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting set up, all your parameters sound right on, the droopy leaves is usually symbolic of either too much or not enough water, the yellowing and burt leaves looks like A ph issue   The fish tank smell definitely sounds like mildew, all things im sure your aware of.   Looking at the pics id side on the dry side rather than too much water, the plants look dry to me.  Definitely flushing your systm out with some h2o2 " 5 to 10 ml per gallon" would be my first step.  id would also try filling my bucket the rest of the way up to top with hton and lose the bucket tops, let the light help dry that medium out and get more air to my roots,  and help combat that fish smell "mildew"with more air. No reason to cover em like in DWC unless your roots are exposed to the light. IMO  good luck hope you get it figured out


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 12, 2011)

SimonSays said:
			
		

> Interesting set up, all your parameters sound right on, the droopy leaves is usually symbolic of either too much or not enough water, the yellowing and burt leaves looks like A ph issue   The fish tank smell definitely sounds like mildew, all things im sure your aware of.   Looking at the pics id side on the dry side rather than too much water, the plants look dry to me.  Definitely flushing your systm out with some h2o2 " 5 to 10 ml per gallon" would be my first step.  id would also try filling my bucket the rest of the way up to top with hton and lose the bucket tops, let the light help dry that medium out and get more air to my roots,  and help combat that fish smell "mildew"with more air. No reason to cover em like in DWC unless your roots are exposed to the light. IMO  good luck hope you get it figured out


 
*i think i have mentioned this alread but not too sure.. the reason i went to the top hats is because when i built the system i put the over flow to close to the top.. so there is 1" of medium b4 the water line..*

*so light hits the roots n water which does me no good...*
*and as for air goes.. they get what they need during flooding and pull in fresh storage air when it drains threw the top hats..*

*thanx for pop in and tossing ideas out.. but like you said she sounds like everythign is in its place but for some reason it doesnt seem to be..*
*LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2011)

:ciao:  Best of Luck 2u *LEFTHAND*  could the light entering the res be an issue?

take care and be safe


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 12, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  Best of Luck 2u *LEFTHAND*  could the light entering the res be an issue?
> 
> take care and be safe


 
*OLLA 4u...*

*thanx bro.. im in need of luck or better yet a christmas miricle...*
*the res is outside the tent...and the only light that CAN get into the res is where the pvc enters the lid...*

*ima gonna save atleast 2 of these girls... the thai aint lookin so good but i think i can save the papaya and PE...*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 12, 2011)

*So my "stable" 5.8 is actually 6.4... i went out today and picked me up a new PH meter.. 
gosh darn thing works like a charm.. lol  
for the pas 2-4 wks ive been wondering bout her.. 
sure enough she has gone on the fritz..

so there might be 1 problem solved..
we will see i guess we will see lol..
LH*


----------



## Stoneage (Nov 13, 2011)

You really need the ppm meter. I know you have heard that enough. They look hungry to me. I ran some orange awhile back, and they looked like that. I was waiting to see how long it would take b-4 they told me they were needing to be fed, just as my own personal test. They looked just like that. It took a bit for them to bounce back, but they came back big and strong. I would not give up on them yet. Is your res covered? I left a lid off my second run, and I could not see it, and forgot about it... it smelled like rotting garbage. Everything was all good. Good luck and let us know how they do.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 13, 2011)

Stoneage said:
			
		

> You really need the ppm meter. I know you have heard that enough. They look hungry to me. I ran some orange awhile back, and they looked like that. I was waiting to see how long it would take b-4 they told me they were needing to be fed, just as my own personal test. They looked just like that. It took a bit for them to bounce back, but they came back big and strong. I would not give up on them yet. Is your res covered? I left a lid off my second run, and I could not see it, and forgot about it... it smelled like rotting garbage. Everything was all good. Good luck and let us know how they do.


 
*LOL i actually have ran for yrs without one.. *
*i have BUMPED my nutes up to 1/2 strength or 630ppm.. yupperz i went out and picked me up a ppm meter yesturday when i grabed my ph meter lol...*

*i figured its time to play around with it see where ive been feeding for the past yrs. lol...*

*yes sure eeeee bob theres a lid on my res..*
*i also have a small dose of H2O2 in the res water as well.. i will run this for 3-7 days to make sure all is dead and all is gone..*
*thanx for your time man...*
*LH*


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 13, 2011)

Told ya they were hungry! And the PH was whack. They will recover. Least not flowering plants. Someday get yourself a nutridrip or Bluelab guardian. No testing solutions. Just look at meter and you know exactly where they stand. Precise every time. Critical for hydro applications. For me at least when I ran ebb. I am gonna break them out again. Just stuck on how easy organic grows are.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 13, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Told ya they were hungry! And the PH was whack. They will recover. Least not flowering plants. Someday get yourself a nutridrip or Bluelab guardian. No testing solutions. Just look at meter and you know exactly where they stand. Precise every time. Critical for hydro applications. For me at least when I ran ebb. I am gonna break them out again. Just stuck on how easy organic grows are.


 
*im sure i can check but what do them nutridrip or Bluelab guardians cost..*
*blooby ph pen,... it was spot on to that meter.as for food wise i was scared to bump up because of the thai goin down like that so fast... *
*then the PE started and then the papaya lol...*

*i think im on the right track to survival.. well i hope atleast..*
*thanx for the help NC...and to everyone else who has chimed in..*
*LH*


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 13, 2011)

Ahh, those bloody ph pens...I use mine regular on my small grow but I check the calibration every week to make sure. Those things will change on you in an instant. In the gro-lab we use a high end multi tester like the Guardian. They are far more reliable, but I still check the calibration on that one as well. Its just too important. Hope this saves your grow bro


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 13, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Ahh, those bloody ph pens...I use mine regular on my small grow but I check the calibration every week to make sure. Those things will change on you in an instant. In the gro-lab we use a high end multi tester like the Guardian. They are far more reliable, but I still check the calibration on that one as well. Its just too important. Hope this saves your grow bro


 
*ohhhhhh man your tellin me... the past month or so mines been acting up but couldnt afford to get a new one... *
*every time i had to use mine i had to calibrate it... and i still wasnt too sure about it.. had that feeling like it was still off..*

*someday when i can afford it i will have a multi meter.. someday..*
*i hope this save my grow too man... *
*time will tell..*
*LH*


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 14, 2011)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *im at the end..*
> *i cannot figure out what the heck is wrong??? can someone help me out plz..*
> *my ph is 5.8 stable... temp mid 70's..*
> *system ebb n flow...*
> ...




why not use LED grow light??????????????  it will  better when u use  LED grow light

I know nothing of grow just try to sell crappy light


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2011)

e2paradise said:
			
		

> why not use LED grow light??????????????  it will  better when u use  LED grow light



Why not "you" purchase advertising space???????  Are your _substandard_ led lights free???.. NO?.......  *neither is advertising space *:angrywife:
NOTHING will be "better" with your LEDs ...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 14, 2011)

e2paradise said:
			
		

> why not use LED grow light??????????????  it will  better when u use  LED grow light
> 
> I know nothing of grow just try to sell crappy light


 
*you dont wanna hear what i have to say... so i'll let hick cover it for me...*
*on  a second note i do have LED's and you know what they are great for seedlings/clones n hosts... as for intence veg flowering.. they dont cut it..*
*and i dont wanna hear blah blah blah...*

*i shant thank you for popping in because you didnt contribute anything to my "problem" or situation.....*

*so have a great day and plz go somewheres else...*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 20, 2011)

*good morning/day MP...
i thought i would pop on and let yall know my ladies are starting to grow again..
we have green leaves new growth and happier looking plants..
although there not 100% looking there getting there...

i wanna thank all of you for helping and getting me threw this rough patch and back in the game...
nothing like a nasty problem to to tackle first grow back in er...
LH*


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 20, 2011)

Sure glad to hear that brother  Did you ever figure out what the problem was or what caused it?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 20, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Sure glad to hear that brother  Did you ever figure out what the problem was or what caused it?


 
* hey HP *
*well once i flushed the system ran H2O2 got a new ph meter and upped my nute strength all seemed to turn right around.....*

*i had a fish tank smell so im gonna go with some kind of funk...*
*my old ph meter was acting all screwy so a new one set that right...*
*and well the H2O2 seemed to clean everything all up.. smells like a hospital now...
bumping the nutes up seemed to help as well.. i also bought a ppm meter and had them bumped up to 630 then 670 and now at 790ppm.. seem to be loving it....*

*LH*


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah those meters can get screwy. Make sure you get some calibration fluid so that you can recalibrate it monthly. It seems like, if you don't keep them upright and in a solution cup, the bulb will get out of wack. I check mine to make sure its right about every 2 weeks just to be safe. Especially being in hydro, they take up the nutes from the solution and it changes the concentration which causes the ph to change as well. So I check the rez ph every other day and adjust my add solution to account for it so to keep it as close to 5.8 as possible.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 20, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yeah those meters can get screwy. Make sure you get some calibration fluid so that you can recalibrate it monthly. It seems like, if you don't keep them upright and in a solution cup, the bulb will get out of wack. I check mine to make sure its right about every 2 weeks just to be safe. Especially being in hydro, they take up the nutes from the solution and it changes the concentration which causes the ph to change as well. So I check the rez ph every other day and adjust my add solution to account for it so to keep it as close to 5.8 as possible.


 
*Yeah my old meter i had to calibrate everyday and it took forever to get an ending result.. new meter seems to stay calibrated and POW you get the results as soon as you dip... lol..*
*ive been checkin my res EVERYDAY!!.. *
*LH*


----------

